# Strange eye parasite?



## Zanekiller (Dec 16, 2007)

I just got a niger trigger fish ive had him a week now and i love him but theres a strange white spot on his eye:sad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you have a pic or at least more description? What kind of spot? How big? Is it sort of blurry?

What are you water parameters? How long has the tank been set up? What else is in the tank?

Could be an infection of some sort, but you're not giving us much to go on.


----------



## Zanekiller (Dec 16, 2007)

Well i dont have any pictures he wont come out of his hole but the tank has been set up for 2 month hes in a 58 gallon with 2 yellow-tail damsels a snowflake eel and a lawnmower blennie. the spot is about the size of a tic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

If it is cloudy, it sounds more like an infection due to injury like a scrape. What are the water parameters?


----------



## Zanekiller (Dec 16, 2007)

the waters 78 degrees the ph is 8.2 the silinitiy is 10.23 i just did a water test and everything seems to be fine


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

"Everything seems fine" doesn't tell me much. What are the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate parameters? Also, what is your filtration on this tank?

10.23 ppt is your salinity? So a specific gravity of 1.008? That incredibly low...more like low end brackish water...
I hope you mean a specific gravity of 1.023.


----------



## Zanekiller (Dec 16, 2007)

oops yeah sorry 1.023


----------



## Zanekiller (Dec 16, 2007)

I was looking online i did find a infection that causes a white spec so im gonna buy some medication and try that


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

No. Don't go buying medication and putting it into the tank until you know for sure what the problem is. If you're worried, I would set up a separate quarantine tank and keep an eye on the trigger's condition while you figure out what is really wrong with it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

if your fish has an eye infection, especially in saltwater, the best thing you can do is to just leave it alone. Period. If it starts to spread in more than a few hours, then you need to start a course of medications in a seperate tank. I have a hippo tang (that routinely gets infections and eye problems due to living in a large piece of dead coral) and it tends to last only a few days at the most.


----------



## Zanekiller (Dec 16, 2007)

k do you think theres a chance of it spreading?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

There's always a chance. If it starts to encase the eye completely, turning white like a cataract, then it should be dealt with. A small film, otherwise, is common and not something to worry too much about...


----------



## Zanekiller (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------

